# Looking for good PDF of Andrew Fuller's Gospel Worthy of All Acceptation



## Pergamum (Oct 14, 2011)

Send me links of this PDf or anything else by Fuller in Free PDF.


----------



## elnwood (Oct 14, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Send me links of this PDf or anything else by Fuller in Free PDF.



Here's a link to some papers on the Andrew Fuller Center site:
The Andrew Fuller Center » Papers

I would try contacting Michael A.G. Haykin and see if he knows where you can get that particular document.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2011)

The original can be downloaded in PDF or EPub here, a fact that you may already be aware of. That probably doesn't qualify as a "good PDF" due to the restrictions Google Books puts on them (can't copy and paste from the free version, etc.) The EPub versions usually have weird characters interspersed. But you can figure out what's there and copy and paste from that and edit if needed if there is no other alternative. In a quick search that's the only complete version I found, and I'm not sure if that's even the last edition. It may be out there if you dig deeper. There's a HTML version on the Baptist History Homepage that appears to have pagination. 

I would also recommend contacting Dr. Haykin, for this and probably for information on Particular Baptist missions in general.


----------

